# Cleaning/Caring for Chanel PATENT Leather.



## Bag Mad

*Help, can anybody tell me the best way to clean patent leather. I have a lemon patent leather Chanel and want to make sure I'm looking after it properly.*

*Also does anybody know how to get stains off patent leather????   *


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Well..patent leather is like the Vernis LV line..once it stains, there really isn't a way to get them out. If it's just surface dirt, you can wipe it off with a soft cloth, but if it's actually a stain ON the bag or general grime/darkening of the bag, it won't come out.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Maybe this will help. I started a thread about caring for patent leather in the general "handbags and purses" subforum. http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/opinions-insight-on-patent-leather-36499.html?highlight=patent

*Wickedassin* had some excellent tips. (We both just bought the new Jimmy Choo Ramona & Riki in Bordeaux patent leather.) These were her tips:

"I did talk to a high-end/expert shoe/leather repair service (Nordstrom and other high-end department stores send shoes and bags to these people for repairs). Anyways, this is what I was told:

1) When buying patent leather, especially expensive items, go for the dark colored items, i.e. black, dark brown, dark burgundy, etc. The lighter colors such as white, cream, pink will often yellow with exposure to the sun. I guess it's something in the "coating" that changes color with sun exposure.

2) Use patent leather cleaner to clean patent leather--my local Nordy's carries it in the shoe department.

3) Do NOT use regular leather moisturizer on patent leather.

4) Also be careful with what you put the patent leather up against. It can pick up things. Such as if you stick a magazine page on patent leather, the print can transfer on to the leather--which would be PERMANENT!"


----------



## Bag Mad

Thanks, that's great advice.  Hard to find I've looked everywhere, but that really helps, thanks again


----------



## hikarupanda

Hello, I bought this crackled patent lambskin flap bag back in 2005, and I think I should clean it since it's not as shiny as it was.  Where can I get a good patent leather cleaner?  Any brand you have used and highyl recommend?  TIA!!!


----------



## hikarupanda

anyone?


----------



## Yorelica

wow pretty picture hpanda! did you take that? it looks so nice! 

anyways about your question...I don't know of any cleaners. I was told patent will dull with time esp. if you don't take good care of it. Some things you can try is just wipe it with a wet cloth or try some vaseline if you dare!


----------



## hikarupanda

Yorelica said:


> wow pretty picture hpanda! did you take that? it looks so nice!
> 
> anyways about your question...I don't know of any cleaners. I was told patent will dull with time esp. if you don't take good care of it. Some things you can try is just wipe it with a wet cloth or try some vaseline if you dare!


 
no, that's a pic from NM catelog.  I am sure I have seen websites selling patent leather care products b4, I just forgot where I saw them...


----------



## wickedassin

Nordy's carries the Synovia line of shoe/leather care products.  They have a patent leather cleaner.  You might want to try a spot treatment of it and see how it works.


----------



## steffibp

Mild soap and water works... my grandma used milk to clean and shine patent leather, her purses and shoes always looked like new. Buff it with a soft cloth like flannel when dry.


----------



## hikarupanda

I did a google search and found this *Patent Leather Cleaner by Esquire.  Has anyone used this product?  *


----------



## jmen

I have used vasoline on patent shoes before and followed it with a clean, soft cloth.


----------



## hikarupanda

I think I will 1st try mild soap and warm water; since on the other side of the flap is lambskin, I am too afraid to use patent leather cleaner (esp. spray), I worry that the cleaner is a rather strong solution that when gets on the lambskin side, might ruin my bag.


----------



## jmen

Let us know how the soap works and which soap you used.


----------



## sued2006

Hi everyone,

I just got a cute ivory patent clutch off of Ebay and while the seller said there were some minor marks on the bag, its actually quite substantial.  The marks look like black ink.  Does anyone know how I can remove the marks safely?  I am so bummed...


----------



## kaori

aww  ask a Chanel SA if it's possible to remove those marks if it is sent in for cleaning? If not, I'd ask for a refund because those definitely don't sound minor...


----------



## Regina07

Are the marks on the surface of the atent leather or below?  I lost a gorgeous red patent leather bag last year because huge black marks appeared on it.  According to my leather repairman, patent leather is very sensitive to color migration and if it's stored too closely to darker bags, over time the dark color will transfer to the patent leather.  I had stored my red bag in its sleeper bag on top of a black purse and voila!  Not repairable.

I'd go with refund if the marks are substantial.


----------



## sued2006

Regina07 said:


> Are the marks on the surface of the atent leather or below? I lost a gorgeous red patent leather bag last year because huge black marks appeared on it. According to my leather repairman, patent leather is very sensitive to color migration and if it's stored too closely to darker bags, over time the dark color will transfer to the patent leather. I had stored my red bag in its sleeper bag on top of a black purse and voila! Not repairable.
> 
> I'd go with refund if the marks are substantial.


 
well, she did disclose the marks so i really cant go after a refund.  plus, the photos do show them but i didn't see them during my excitement.  the marks seems to be on the surface so i am thinking it can be fixed?  i guess i could send it in and see what happens.  i want to cry...


----------



## missisa07

I got a small scuff mark on my black Gucci patent clutch.  I was FREAKING out, because it was my mom's vintage clutch (but in GREAT, like new condition when she gave it to me). 

I happened to have a black paint marker (not a Sharpie, a PAINT marker--you can find them in the craft section at Walmart).  I used that and voila.  You can't even tell the scuff mark was there unless you look really really closely.  It's not a perfect fix, but it will at least help cover up.

Since your bag is ivory, perhaps try to find a paint marker in a cream/ivory color.  Test it on a very discreet part of the bag before you do anything drastic.


----------



## sued2006

missisa07 said:


> I got a small scuff mark on my black Gucci patent clutch. I was FREAKING out, because it was my mom's vintage clutch (but in GREAT, like new condition when she gave it to me).
> 
> I happened to have a black paint marker (not a Sharpie, a PAINT marker--you can find them in the craft section at Walmart). I used that and voila. You can't even tell the scuff mark was there unless you look really really closely. It's not a perfect fix, but it will at least help cover up.
> 
> Since your bag is ivory, perhaps try to find a paint marker in a cream/ivory color. Test it on a very discreet part of the bag before you do anything drastic.


 

thanks for the advice.  i found an internet site that does amazing work on purses.  it's called margarets in so cal.  i am going to send my bag there and see if they can do anything.  i read that chanel often sends them stuff to fix.


----------



## katsluxury

I would definitely ask for a refund, that is unexcuseable. I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## missisa07

sued2006 said:


> thanks for the advice.  i found an internet site that does amazing work on purses.  it's called margarets in so cal.  i am going to send my bag there and see if they can do anything.  i read that chanel often sends them stuff to fix.


http://lovinmybags.com/

Another option.  

Someone posted before and after pics of a pink cambon and the work was AMAZING.  It was in pretty horrible condition color wise and they made it look damn near brand new.  

The Margarets place sounds good too if Chanel sends their stuff there.  Good luck!


----------



## Regina07

Definitely recommend Margarets!! Very very knowledgeable.



sued2006 said:


> thanks for the advice. i found an internet site that does amazing work on purses. it's called margarets in so cal. i am going to send my bag there and see if they can do anything. i read that chanel often sends them stuff to fix.


----------



## Erin Kim

Hello all,,

I just bought White patent Chanel bag from Ebay.. It looks like classic flap, but a little different.. don't know the name of this bag.. ebay link is below.. If anyone know the name of the bag.. please let me know~ 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310024301686&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=021

The problem is.. this bag is very badly stained.. I saw pictures but thought.. it could be cleansed.. and it had super low BIN price,, $399.. Now.. I am kinda concerned,, if I can really clean it.. it looks like those are permanent marker stains..

If I take this to Chanel store,, will they offer cleaning service or any kind? Or,, is there any professional leather repair & cleaning shop to recommend?? 

any information would help me.. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Smoothoprter

If the stains have penetrated the patent leather nothing will remove them.  Have you received the bag yet?


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I hate to say this but I think you may be SOL. I have heard that it is almost impossible to clean patent b/c it gets sticky. Obviously take it to chanel to confirm and see if there is anything that can be done but that is really bad.


----------



## Erin Kim

No,, I haven't receive the bag yet.. i just paid for it.. T.T


----------



## Erin Kim

ItsMyWorld.. 
Thanks for your info.. i think so too,, i just called one of local leather repair store,, he said.. i might need to re-color the whole bag.. but I don't think I will ever gonna do that..


----------



## royceag

I have this expert shoe repairman in BH that most of the boutiques send their bags to for service.  He said there is nothing that will clean patent leather and it can't be dyed. It would appear that you are SOL.  Either carry it as is or break out the colored paint pens and get creative.  Good luck!  In future, no patent leather that's not pristine!


----------



## Smoothoprter

When you receive the bag, try cleaning a little portion of it with NON-Acetone nail polish remover.  That's what I have used to clean up patent leather Louis Vuitton bags.  If the stains have not penetrated the patent then they will come off with the NON-Acetone nail polish remover.  Best of luck.


----------



## happymm

Sorry to hear that...

If you have not paid yet, I think you might be able to withdraw from the bid and tell the seller you change the mind. Good luck!


----------



## Smoothoprter

happymm said:


> Sorry to hear that...
> 
> If you have not paid yet, I think you might be able to withdraw from the bid and tell the seller you change the mind. Good luck!


 
Actually, the seller disclosed the stains in their auction and they are obvious in the pictures.  You can't simply withdraw after the fact, especially if you knew about the damage and bid anyway.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

happymm said:


> Sorry to hear that...
> 
> If you have not paid yet, I think you might be able to withdraw from the bid and tell the seller you change the mind. Good luck!


 
This seller was completely up front about the condition and she showed the photos. It was basically an "at your own risk". The seller didn't guarantee that the bag could be cleaned either so I think the seller did everything by the book.


----------



## Erin Kim

Smoothoprter said:


> Actually, the seller disclosed the stains in their auction and they are obvious in the pictures.  You can't simply withdraw after the fact, especially if you knew about the damage and bid anyway.


That is true.. I knew about that stain and bought it.. so now I have to find a way to clean it.. Hopefully i can remove those stain..


----------



## royceag

^^ Definitely!  You just made an expensive mistake.  Try the non-acetone (naptha??sp) remover but it's never worked for me.


----------



## Erin Kim

royceag said:


> I have this expert shoe repairman in BH that most of the boutiques send their bags to for service.  He said there is nothing that will clean patent leather and it can't be dyed. It would appear that you are SOL.  Either carry it as is or break out the colored paint pens and get creative.  Good luck!  In future, no patent leather that's not pristine!


In Beverly Hills?? I am kinda newbie in the forum.. so don't know if you can disclose the repairman's info here.. if you can,, can you give me his contact number or something?? I might need him sometime later,, even though this Chanel won't work.. yeah.. if i can't remove the stains.. i will get creative


----------



## Nat

Sorry to interrupt here, but what means SOL?


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Erm... s ht out of luck.


----------



## Nat

ItsMyWorld said:


> Erm... s ht out of luck.


 
 thanks!!


----------



## Erin Kim

Does anyone know the name of the bag??


----------



## janny328

Can't help you on the name... but if you can't get the stains out, perhaps you can get the bag re-dyed? I know others who have had luck w/ that?


----------



## ronsdiva

Wow, good luck on the stains.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

janny328 said:


> Can't help you on the name... but if you can't get the stains out, perhaps you can get the bag re-dyed? I know others who have had luck w/ that?


 
I don't believe you can redye patent because of the coating on it.


----------



## jmen

I was thinking the same thing re dying the bag black or navy.  My logic, although at times faulty, went so along the line of if a stain can penetrate the patent finish, then why wouldn't dye penetrate it.  The next question is what happens to the patent finish? 

My next thought is why wouldn't Chanel be able to replace whatever section is stained with a new piece of white patent?  

In summation, before you try cleaning it and perhaps making things worse, take the bag to Chanel and ask if they can fix it, even if it means replacing whatever panel is stained.  Keep us posted.  Never know when someone else ends up in a similar situation.


----------



## bagmad73

Cute bag!!! But, IMO, stains on patent leather cannot be removed...
Hope you sort something out!


----------



## rgirl

sorry to hear about the bag.  before i do anything, i would take it to chanel first and see what they could do for you.


----------



## goingindebt

Erin Kim said:


> Does anyone know the name of the bag??



It's the timeless CC "tote?" from cruise 6/07, came in black, white and navy lambskin and patent then s/s 07 in beige, red. Comes in a few sizes. I have it in black patent-small version, use it for nights out and love it.


----------



## kh9079

Hey take it to chanel just see what they say.. what do you have to lose???


----------



## kh9079

you could always relist it on ebay and mabye someone else would buy it???


----------



## kh9079

goingindebt said:


> It's the timeless CC "tote?" from cruise 6/07, came in black, white and navy lambskin and patent then s/s 07 in beige, red. Comes in a few sizes. I have it in black patent-small version, use it for nights out and love it.


 

Good idea!


----------



## allbrandspls

Maybe get it clean by a professional handbag cleaner maybe by "loving my bag". Or even try a patent shoe cleaner i saw in a shoe shop the other day, note i haven't done it myself.
I've only used fabric shoe cleaner for my jersey flap...it worked well.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Holy %$*@, you got an AWESOME deal hope that Chanel can clean it.


----------



## missisa07

Hmmm... Perhaps it would be a lot easier if they could redye it BLACK instead of white, since the stains are black.  ???


----------



## echo_23

I saw this bag on ebay too but passed because everything I've been told about patent told me it can't be fixed.  I was told you can't get color transfer out of a patent bag once it has penetrated the surface and that it can't be dyed because it's what's under the surface that needs to be dyed.  With that said, hopefully it hasn't fully penetrated the surface and my other info was wrong.  It would seem that you would be able to dye it somehow since it obviously picks up color.  I'm not sure how the whole migrant color thing works with patent (and that's the reason I'll never buy light colored patent) but if all else fails I would imagine you could wrap it in something highly prone to color transfer and really make it tie-dyed looking instead of randomly splotchy.  I really hope it all works out for you, it's a very pretty bag.


----------



## oogiewoogie

Try Lovinmybags.com, I think they restore Patent Chanel leather.. as noted on her purseblog.


----------



## Celia_Hish

i could see that it's a permanent stain and not sure if it can be removed if u send it to chanel store or professionals to service this.

If e stain has already absorb/settled in the leather, then i'm not sure if they could do this. 

Since the seller has mentioned in her auction listin abt the stain, then if u have any concern, u shldn't have bid it in the 1st place.


----------



## legaldiva

Hmmm ... risky bid, but you might get a really big reward here.

I refuse to think there isn't _something_ someone can do to help that bag out.


----------



## legaldiva

That said, this is exactly why I'm sticking with caviar leather from here on out ...


----------



## addisonshopper

I don't think you are going to get those stains out this bag...


----------



## ayla

Even with the stains.. it's still a stunning bag. I'd throw on a blue bandeau on one of the straps of the bag so make it more blue themed and just rock it.


----------



## Erin Kim

Celia_Hish said:


> i could see that it's a permanent stain and not sure if it can be removed if u send it to chanel store or professionals to service this.
> 
> If e stain has already absorb/settled in the leather, then i'm not sure if they could do this.
> 
> Since the seller has mentioned in her auction listin abt the stain, then if u have any concern, u shldn't have bid it in the 1st place.


Thanks for your advice.. I knew about the stain and decided to BIN at $399, because IMO it is still a good deal..  So,, now I am just searching for the best way to get those stains out,, and just wondered if Chanel has cleaning kinda service thing.. If it doesn't work.. still ok. I will resale or get creative on the bag. 

I will update with this bag after I got it.. I will take it to the Chanel first and see what I can do.. 

Thanks to All!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

cute bag!!! good luck with the stains!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

if i were you, i would send it to redye which i might do for my beige and black 'olsen' lambskin tote since the beige gets too easily dirty. who knows if it'll work out the other way just as great if you take the chance? i think the bag will look fab in black patent too!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Erin Kim said:


> Thanks for your advice.. I knew about the stain and decided to BIN at $399, because IMO it is still a good deal..  So,, now I am just searching for the best way to get those stains out,, and just wondered if Chanel has cleaning kinda service thing.. If it doesn't work.. still ok. I will resale or get creative on the bag.
> 
> I will update with this bag after I got it.. I will take it to the Chanel first and see what I can do..
> 
> Thanks to All!!


 
Indeed, the price is hard to resist and it's such a gd deal...keep us posted and hope we can hear gd news from you. For last resort, if it can't be done, like others said, u may want to redye it to black, i think it gives another new look


----------



## echo_23

ladydeluxe said:


> if i were you, i would send it to redye which i might do for my beige and black 'olsen' lambskin tote since the beige gets too easily dirty. who knows if it'll work out the other way just as great if you take the chance? i think the bag will look fab in black patent too!


 
Will Chanel redye something a different color or do you have to use someplace else.  
I was under the impression they only redyed to the original color.


----------



## bagchic1

Any update info on the patern leather cleaning?


----------



## FashionAddicted

wow...it wouldve been worth ur money if u just saved up for awhile to get a newer, cleaner one!


----------



## chanel_lovver

echo_23 said:


> It would seem that you would be able to dye it somehow since it obviously picks up color. I'm not sure how the whole migrant color thing works with patent (and that's the reason I'll never buy light colored patent) but if all else fails I would imagine you could wrap it in something highly prone to color transfer and really make it tie-dyed looking instead of randomly splotchy. I really hope it all works out for you, it's a very pretty bag.


This would be a really cool idea if it worked- a tie dyed Chanel bag would be awesome.  For such a fantastic price I hope you're able to make it work somehow!!  Good luck!


----------



## Biondina1003

Did you get it yet?? Is it cleaned?


----------



## mmmpurses!

Dang! What in the world happened to that bag! Looks like it was the subject of a kids immagination or or perhaps victim of a conveyor belt? Bummer! I hope hope hope it is surface only. Yeah try the non-accetone suggestion see what happens.


----------



## coco900

Hi, i had a horrible stains in my ysl patent tribute bag (white), and i was able to take it out with "[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Meguiars **Gold Class Rich Leather wipes"* you can buy them at any car repair store and they only cost $6 and they saved my tribute!  Good luck!  

Hope this helps!
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

mmmpurses! said:


> Dang! What in the world happened to that bag! Looks like it was the subject of a kids immagination or or perhaps victim of a conveyor belt? Bummer! I hope hope hope it is surface only. Yeah try the non-accetone suggestion see what happens.


WOW!!! I was wondering the same thing. Looks like it got in a fight with something blue or black. :boxing: Such as NICE bag. What a shame. It it ever gets back to its' original state,it will be one FAB bag. G/L


----------



## ChloeSS

I received a patent flap today.. it starts with number 4 on the serial no.. so I guess it should be a few yrs ago.. and I found the flap is a bit sticky somehow.. Should I clean it with facial wipe? or anything recommanded?


----------



## Regina07

Patent leather is a hard one to clean.  Wipe it down with a little alcohol and if it's still sticky, then the patent coating on the leather has started to break down -- usually due to humidity.  Not much that can be done in that case.

I got a patent flap that was incredibly sticky but after a few months in the SoCal climate it's definitely better. ... but still slightly sticky.

In general tho', you can use glass cleaner to clean patent leather.


----------



## ChloeSS

Ic thanks very much . I used to own LV Vernis pieces which is patent but they never get sticky...

lucky I havent try anything. maybe i try to use glass cleaner.. good to know i am not alone..


----------



## Regina07

Good luck!  I don't mind the little stickiness with my patent now.  Hopefullly it will get better as it 'dries out' but if not, I still love it!


----------



## My Happiness

*Guys I find the information how to clean it !!!*
*Thnx for the Yahoo answer and Wikipedia*

*From Yahoo answer by Guy name Lance*

Patent leather is leather that has been given a high gloss, shiny finish. The original process was developed by Newark, New Jersey-based inventor Seth Boyden in 1818 with commercial manufacture beginning September 20, 1819. His process used a linseed oil-based lacquer coating. Modern patent leather usually has a plastic coating.

Patent leather is sometimes confused with poromeric imitation leathers such as DuPont's Corfam and Kuraray Co.'s Clarino which are manmade materials with a similar glossy appearance.

*How to clean it* 
Patent leather and poromerics are cleaned in a similar way.

 *1. Dirt adhering* to the coating can be removed with a damp cloth, using a mild soap if needed. 

 *2. Minor scratches and scuff marks* in the coating itself can be removed using one of several special purpose patent leather and poromeric cleaners on the market. 

With wear and tear, patent leather will eventually lose its glossy finish, but will still be smoother than most other types of leather, looking almost rubbery

Patent leather and poromerics are used in applications where an eye-catching glossy appearance is the most important consideration. Examples include fashion items such as wallets and handbags, dance and uniform shoes, professional wrestling boots, and trench coats. In recent years patent leather has become a popular material for limited edition sneakers made by companies such Nike, Bape, and Greedy Genius.

Here is the link 

from yahoo answer http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070327162204AAoDzb9

from wikipedia (more info about this leather)http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patent_leather

hope u guys fixing problem


----------



## My Happiness

According from this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-how-do-you-clean-patent-leather-171237-6.html

I think it worth to know our goodies and howto clean it .

so here the info that I searched.

More or less hope it helpful.
*
Thnx for the Yahoo answer and Wikipedia*

*From Yahoo answer by Guy name Lance*

Patent leather is leather that has been given a high gloss, shiny finish. The original process was developed by Newark, New Jersey-based inventor Seth Boyden in 1818 with commercial manufacture beginning September 20, 1819. His process used a linseed oil-based lacquer coating. Modern patent leather usually has a plastic coating.

Patent leather is sometimes confused with poromeric imitation leathers such as DuPont's Corfam and Kuraray Co.'s Clarino which are manmade materials with a similar glossy appearance.

*How to clean it* 
Patent leather and poromerics are cleaned in a similar way.

*1. Dirt adhering* to the coating can be removed with a damp cloth, using a mild soap if needed. 

*2. Minor scratches and scuff marks* in the coating itself can be removed using one of several special purpose patent leather and poromeric cleaners on the market. 

With wear and tear, patent leather will eventually lose its glossy finish, but will still be smoother than most other types of leather, looking almost rubbery

Patent leather and poromerics are used in applications where an eye-catching glossy appearance is the most important consideration. Examples include fashion items such as wallets and handbags, dance and uniform shoes, professional wrestling boots, and trench coats. In recent years patent leather has become a popular material for limited edition sneakers made by companies such Nike, Bape, and Greedy Genius.

Here is the link 

from yahoo answer http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...7162204AAoDzb9

from wikipedia (more info about this leather)http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patent_leather

hope u guys fixing problem


----------



## bigbizinpurse

I've got a 2003 black patent classic flap from my friend but the patent leather has turned a bit sticky already, do you gals know how can I manage it?  

Many thanks.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

juts got a patent flap too from 94/95... 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/patent-classic-flap-d-341222.html

it was already sticky and all because the prev owner didn't ever use it and keep it in the closet for years and years.
try to wipe it with baby wipes over and over again.
also, air it a lot and use it as often


----------



## giraffee

why does it get sticky? 
sorry i don't have anything patent so i don't get it =(


----------



## bagtasia

Based upon my experience, patent leather accumulates moist over the years if not used and kept in a closet.So the moment you take it out after a long time of not being used the surface will stick on the flap if you didn't put any tissue or felt barrier in between. I believe even non patent ones and leather as well will get molds if not taken out or used regularly. Somehow, try to use a little of Apple Garde cleaner or conditioner, try it on a small spot first w/ a clean cloth. Feel the patent after it dries and check if the condition of stickiness improves.


----------



## kwongkittiroch

I've heard baby wipes sometimes make it worse.  I know it's funny but how about olive oil...
If you google it, you'll bring some info about it. HTH


----------



## hikarupanda

You can buy this cleaner specifically for patent leather online, it's called Vernice.  http://www.urad.org/support/FAQ_patent_leather.cfm

I have used it on my Marc by Marc Jacob patent leather shoes and my Chanel glazed star-stitched flap.  It's pretty good.


----------



## missydarla

i have several patent bags like luxe bowler and flaps, just air it out once a week at least.


----------



## lula_bernie

hikarupanda said:


> You can buy this cleaner specifically for patent leather online, it's called Vernice.  http://www.urad.org/support/FAQ_patent_leather.cfm
> 
> I have used it on my Marc by Marc Jacob patent leather shoes and my Chanel glazed star-stitched flap.  It's pretty good.



Thanks for the link to the cleaner.  I have a couple of patent leather bags and didn't know that they needed to be aired out and it's great to know there is a specific cleaner for them.


----------



## bigbizinpurse

Oh, thanks a lot for all the info!!!

Yes, my friend just used the bag once around 10 years ago and then has kept the flap in its box and now, when she passed the bag to me, the patent has turned sticky.  

I'll air the bag and try to see if I can get the patent cleaner in my place (Hong Kong).


----------



## WindyCityCoco

I had seen a few threads on here about sticky patent leather and didnt really think about it much until i received my vintage patent leather messinger bag and it was sticky!!!! and had a few scuffs.

My mom reminded me of the way we used to clean our patent leather shoes as kids and whallaaa, it worked!!!

For scuffs: Use a dry rag with a little LEMON EXTRACT on it to remove them, it will not the harm or change the patent in any way.

For Stickiness: Take 2 dry rags. Put VINEGAR on one and brush a layer of vinegar on the area. Let it sit for 30 seconds or so, then rub with the vinegar cloth. Next take the dry cloth and buff the area.

I did this process about 3 times on my sticky bag and it is getting better and prettier with each application.

Just thought I would pass it on for anyone out there who is struugling with patent leather!!!


----------



## asl_bebes

Great advice ... good to know since I'm hoping for a patent leather in the next future!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

thanks for the tip!


----------



## habanerita

Thank you so much.....great solution!!!!!H


----------



## LVgirl888

thanks for sharing


----------



## Chi town Chanel

That is great info.  Thanks!


----------



## True*Fidelity




----------



## Melissa71

Thank you so much for posting this!  I can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## krystl

great tip - thanks - I'm going to try it


----------



## missisa07

Awesome!  Thanks!  I have two Chanel patent flaps so this will be very helpful.  Hopefully I'll never have to use these tips, but it's good to have the information on hand.


----------



## Smoothoprter

You can also clean patent leather with NON-acetone nail polish remover.  Great for removing scuffs.


----------



## hipnycmom

The vinegar tip will also work for non-patent but finished leather bags Just wipe the bag down with a clean cloth, take a bowl of hot water, drop a bit of vinegar in, take a clean cloth, dip it into the solution and then wipe the bag down again. Wipe dry then buff. I found the tip on LMB and have used it when needed  - it works really well Just be sure not to do this on any type of unfinished leather as it may leave permanent marks.


----------



## Cyndee

These are great tips ladies....thanks!


----------



## allbrandspls

Great advice, thanks for the info.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

thanks for the advice... 
can i ask, is the smell of the vinegar goin to stay? i hope not LOL


----------



## hipnycmom

^^ it doesn't actually there are some great tips on this forum (maybe in the balenciaga forum) about how to clean and restore leather and also how to get smells out


----------



## perruchin

Hi thanks for the advice, I love patent, but never knew how to take the scuffs out..... thanks for the advice I will use them with all my belloved patent stuff... alma


----------



## ice-cream

Thanks, learned something new .


----------



## fleur-de-lis

WindyCityCoco said:


> I had seen a few threads on here about sticky patent leather and didnt really think about it much until i received my vintage patent leather messinger bag and it was sticky!!!! and had a few scuffs.
> 
> My mom reminded me of the way we used to clean our patent leather shoes as kids and whallaaa, it worked!!!
> 
> For scuffs: Use a dry rag with a little LEMON EXTRACT on it to remove them, it will not the harm or change the patent in any way.
> 
> For Stickiness: Take 2 dry rags. Put VINEGAR on one and brush a layer of vinegar on the area. Let it sit for 30 seconds or so, then rub with the vinegar cloth. Next take the dry cloth and buff the area.
> 
> I did this process about 3 times on my sticky bag and it is getting better and prettier with each application.
> 
> Just thought I would pass it on for anyone out there who is struugling with patent leather!!!



You sound like a pro! Thanks for sharing your advice with everybody, I'll definitely keep that in mind!


----------



## sohja

Thanks for the tips. What kind of vinegar do you use? TIA


----------



## burberryprncess

Thanks for the cleaning tip on patent leather.  Very helpful.


----------



## ms. jetsetter

were you able to fix your bag? i got blue stained on my ivory color chanel bag. do you know how i can take out the stain?? im so worried


----------



## vhdos

I had a SA at a NM tell me that they use Windex to "clean and polish" their patent leather shoes and bags.  This method was not to remove stains, it was just to remove dust and fingerprints.  I doubt Windex is very good for the product but I suppose it's a temporary fix to sell it.  I'm certainly not recommending this method because I would hate for someone to wreck a bag.  Just thought I'd share.


----------



## saaraura

I have a beautiful few years old extremely limited 2.55 in winter white, gorgeous patent leather.

Only thing is that it is starting to show some wear. I didn't noticed it, but now when I got it from my closet I saw the awful truth.

It's looking like it has got some colour from clothes and don't know if it's possible - also got "dyed" because of the sun (?) I used to keep the strap long and where strap has been it's clearly more whiter than the rest of the bag. Also when I look inside the small pocket, it's so white in there but not outside.

Is there nothing I could do? I hate the bag when I look it  And I'm thinking do I really need to sell this gorgeous bag that no-one practically has than me - because it looks littlebit used. 

If you have some tips what I could do please tell. Or if you wan't to buy it, ha ha 

(But I can't take it to Chanel boutique I live too far away)


----------



## saleaholic

WindyCityCoco said:


> I had seen a few threads on here about sticky patent leather and didnt really think about it much until i received my vintage patent leather messinger bag and it was sticky!!!! and had a few scuffs.
> 
> My mom reminded me of the way we used to clean our patent leather shoes as kids and whallaaa, it worked!!!
> 
> For scuffs: Use a dry rag with a little LEMON EXTRACT on it to remove them, it will not the harm or change the patent in any way.
> 
> For Stickiness: Take 2 dry rags. Put VINEGAR on one and brush a layer of vinegar on the area. Let it sit for 30 seconds or so, then rub with the vinegar cloth. Next take the dry cloth and buff the area.
> 
> I did this process about 3 times on my sticky bag and it is getting better and prettier with each application.
> 
> Just thought I would pass it on for anyone out there who is struugling with patent leather!!!


 

hi! read your advice regarding sticky patent leather. i tried it on my vintage chanel jumbo patent bag but it didn't work. i tried it several times already but the bag is still sticky (maybe less sticky but still sticky). although the vinegar made it really shiny. what else can i do to take away the stickiness of my bag???


----------



## hippo@alice

Wow! Thanks for sharing! Then I can consider to get a patent flap since this works well!


----------



## AdamAlex

Thanks for the helpful tip!!  I have to try it!!


----------



## antakusuma

hey so what's finished and unfinished leather. I have a vintage Chanel Jumbo (i think lambskin) so is it finished leather?


----------



## princessmehmeh

Thanks for the tips! Simple home-based ingredients


----------



## Mimster

antakusuma said:


> hey so what's finished and unfinished leather. I have a vintage Chanel Jumbo (i think lambskin) so is it finished leather?


 

Your bag is finished leather.  The vachetta on LVs is an example of unfinished leather.


----------



## nscwong

Great tips!  I've book-marked this thread!


----------



## gaga_ser

Thanks for the great tips!


----------



## missD

Is Chanel's black patent easy to take care of in general? I need a no fuss WOC and I am in love with the black quilted WOC.


----------



## Love_my_chanel

My new patent Chanel looks a little smudgy how do you clean it?
Thanks!


----------



## Mimster

You can clean the smudges with a soft dry cloth.


----------



## burberryprncess

I use a clean microfiber cloth.


----------



## WindyCityCoco

saleaholic said:


> hi! read your advice regarding sticky patent leather. i tried it on my vintage chanel jumbo patent bag but it didn't work. i tried it several times already but the bag is still sticky (maybe less sticky but still sticky). although the vinegar made it really shiny. what else can i do to take away the stickiness of my bag???


 As an update.. I have a new ( vintage ) Patnet bag that is stubornly sticky and my leather guy told me to use vaseline on sticky patent... I havent tried this trick yet, but thought I would share.


----------



## juulia

Thanks for the tips. I don't have any problems yet, but it's good to know that there is something you can do. I have always thought that it's impossible to clean patent leather.


----------



## amanda_wanghx

thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## jmen

WindyCityCoco said:


> As an update.. I have a new ( vintage ) Patnet bag that is stubornly sticky and my leather guy told me to use vaseline on sticky patent... I havent tried this trick yet, but thought I would share.


 

Vaseline was suggested for cleaning patent ever since I can remember -- back to the late 50s and 60s; so yes it works.


----------



## calisnoopy

^^hmm so how would you apply vaseline to the chanel patent leather bag...and is this to solve the sticky feeling on patent leather bags that were left in "too humid" of places, etc?  or is the vaseline trick just to restore shine?

or can you restore shine even after patent leather dulls....


i wonder if all this works on shiny coated vinyl too?  like the chanel coco cabas bags in the coated vinyl?


----------



## Aussiegal

i accidently damaged my beautiful vintage Chanel black patent bag. there was a plastic shopping bag leaning against it on a hot day and bits of plastic actually melted onto the patent leather. so i took it into Chanel and they said it was basically ruined, nothing they could do...i was devestated, so i did some research online and found out that good ol' Vaseline petroleum jelly would remove the bits of melted plastic..i tried it and it worked!!! so happy and relieved


----------



## jpnocom

saleaholic said:


> hi! read your advice regarding sticky patent leather. i tried it on my vintage chanel jumbo patent bag but it didn't work. i tried it several times already but the bag is still sticky (maybe less sticky but still sticky). although the vinegar made it really shiny. what else can i do to take away the stickiness of my bag???




This is a really helpful tip! I'll try it on my vintage patent bag and see how it works!  thanks!!!


----------



## zaraha

jpnocom said:
			
		

> This is a really helpful tip! I'll try it on my vintage patent bag and see how it works!  thanks!!!



Interesting ...


----------



## naratran

Hello, 
I was wondering can we refurbished new exterior for the feel? And can we also change shoulder strap to crossbody type? How much would it cost? Thanks experts


----------



## lovebrandname

Regina07 said:


> Are the marks on the surface of the atent leather or below?  I lost a gorgeous red patent leather bag last year because huge black marks appeared on it.  According to my leather repairman, patent leather is very sensitive to color migration and if it's stored too closely to darker bags, over time the dark color will transfer to the patent leather.  I had stored my red bag in its sleeper bag on top of a black purse and voila!  Not repairable.
> 
> I'd go with refund if the marks are substantial.



wow- I would have never thought storing my patent bag in the dust bag,,,would still have dark color transfer to my bag??


----------



## kelseymarie003

Hey guys,

Anyone have tips on how to fix this?


----------



## luey1960

Did the vaseline work?


----------



## Ronz611

Omg I just found a dark stain on my new turquoise woc. Is there absolutely no way to get rid of stain in patent? ... So bummed.


----------



## tutushopper

Ronz611 said:


> Omg I just found a dark stain on my new turquoise woc. Is there absolutely no way to get rid of stain in patent? ... So bummed.



That is the problem with patent leather; once it's stained, you can't remove it.    So sorry to hear your new WOC has gotten stained; hopefully it's small and not too noticeable.


----------



## Ronz611

It looks like its a mark from the chain...


----------



## Fifilovesme

Hi, did anyone experience wrinkling on the patent leather on chanel flap?? Is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## Justyne

I recently purchased a Chanel black patent leather Luxe Ligne. I absolutely love the bag but I have not yet carried it. I am scared to because it is in such pristine almost new condition. I don't know if I should treat the patent leather with a patent cleaner/treatment or just carry it as is. I understand patent can crack and also become sticky. I also live in Canada with quite cold temperatures in the winter. 

Suggestions


----------



## tutushopper

Justyne said:


> I recently purchased a Chanel black patent leather Luxe Ligne. I absolutely love the bag but I have not yet carried it. I am scared to because it is in such pristine almost new condition. I don't know if I should treat the patent leather with a patent cleaner/treatment or just carry it as is. I understand patent can crack and also become sticky. I also live in Canada with quite cold temperatures in the winter.
> 
> Suggestions



I'd not treat the patent leather with anything, and the main things to do to protect it is not to put it in contact with any other patent leather items or such things as newsprint, etc., to prevent color transfer.  Other than that, with black patent, you should be pretty safe.  Enjoy your bag and take it out proudly!


----------



## Justyne

tutushopper said:


> I'd not treat the patent leather with anything, and the main things to do to protect it is not to put it in contact with any other patent leather items or such things as newsprint, etc., to prevent color transfer.  Other than that, with black patent, you should be pretty safe.  Enjoy your bag and take it out proudly!



Thank you so much for your advice


----------



## amoree

Anybody know how to get rid of dents in patent? 
I recent bought a Chanel Boy and there are a few sent marks from the chain. 

I read somewhere that using a hair dryer to get these out.  Anybody have any other suggestions?


----------



## wien

Fifilovesme said:


> Hi, did anyone experience wrinkling on the patent leather on chanel flap?? Is there anything I can do about it?


Yes, my Reissue in plum color already have so many wrinkles on her after few uses.  I think this is how it should be.  I'm just glad that it's in dark color. Otherwise, it's too obvious to show.


----------



## missdominique

Thank you so much for all the tips ladies! I know this thread is rather old, but I am so grateful for all the tips. I have a vintage Chanel mini flap bag, and it had a few smudges on it when I received it, so I'm definitely going to try some of these.


----------



## Shoelover1234

also, How do u guys store pantent leather?


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Aussiegal said:


> i accidently damaged my beautiful vintage Chanel black patent bag. there was a plastic shopping bag leaning against it on a hot day and bits of plastic actually melted onto the patent leather. so i took it into Chanel and they said it was basically ruined, nothing they could do...i was devestated, so i did some research online and found out that good ol' Vaseline petroleum jelly would remove the bits of melted plastic..i tried it and it worked!!! so happy and relieved




Good to know info!! Thanks!!


----------



## missdominique

Hello again! I have purchased my first Chanel patent in a "light" color (Rose Clair, appears to be Salmon pink/peach from the photos), and I have a vintage black patent mini flap as well. I know that denim is important to avoid with light patent bags, along with any kind of magazine/news print sitting against it, but are there any other specific fabrics or materials I should be cautious about? Is white denim okay, or will that cause transfer as well?


----------



## Jijaho

Shoelover1234 said:


> also, How do u guys store pantent leather?


I'd like to know the proper way to store my bag too.  I just bought my first Chanel Day Glow double flap bag in white patent leather.  Unfortunately, it didn't come with a dust cover, although I'm not certain that it should be stored in the Chanel black dust cover.  I've even read postings of color transfer from other TPFers who had double dust bagged their purses.  I'm so afraid of color transfer :wondering


----------



## calflu

I store mine just like how SAs wrap them

You can put white tissues or felt sheet to wrap the bag around if you are concerned about color transfer from the dust bag. I also stick a felt sheet in between the flaps. 




Jijaho said:


> I'd like to know the proper way to store my bag too.  I just bought my first Chanel Day Glow double flap bag in white patent leather.  Unfortunately, it didn't come with a dust cover, although I'm not certain that it should be stored in the Chanel black dust cover.  I've even read postings of color transfer from other TPFers who had double dust bagged their purses.  I'm so afraid of color transfer :wondering


----------



## foxytip

Help ladies. I recently bout a Patent Maxi at a great price. The bag is a tad sticky. I have tried the Vinegar as well as the Vaseline...it's still a tad sticky. Will this get worse over time? The seller has given me the option to send back but I'm torn because I got it so cheap. thoughts?


----------



## everma7

Ok ladies, please help!. I had 2 pairs of coach patent leather ballet flats - one in black and one in light nude/beige. Unfortunately, I did not know about color transfer and when we did an international move, I stored both the pairs together in a shoe bag and they were like that for a month. I opened them today and the beige bag has small black marks at 2-3 places, I could get some small light black ones off using a wet tissue. The others are stubborn. I am guessing that some came off the black patent and some off the metal buckles on the black patent. Please help! I love the nude flats - cutest pair I have owned ever.


----------



## Chanbal

everma7 said:


> Ok ladies, please help!. I had 2 pairs of coach patent leather ballet flats - one in black and one in light nude/beige. Unfortunately, I did not know about color transfer and when we did an international move, I stored both the pairs together in a shoe bag and they were like that for a month. I opened them today and the beige bag has small black marks at 2-3 places, I could get some small light black ones off using a wet tissue. The others are stubborn. I am guessing that some came off the black patent and some off the metal buckles on the black patent. Please help! I love the nude flats - cutest pair I have owned ever.





foxytip said:


> Help ladies. I recently bout a Patent Maxi at a great price. The bag is a tad sticky. I have tried the Vinegar as well as the Vaseline...it's still a tad sticky. Will this get worse over time? The seller has given me the option to send back but I'm torn because I got it so cheap. thoughts?



I use 'Moneysworth and Best Patent Leather Care' on my patent bags. It may take care of the sticky problem, but it may not work with the black marks. Good Luck!


----------



## foxytip

Chanbal said:


> I use 'Moneysworth and Best Patent Leather Care' on my patent bags. It may take care of the sticky problem, but it may not work with the black marks. Good Luck!



Thank you


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

my patent bag on the back of the bag there is creases from maybe opening the bag. would that eventually crack?&#128561;
does that happens to any ladies here as well?would u be able to fix it?


----------



## orid

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> my patent bag on the back of the bag there is creases from maybe opening the bag. would that eventually crack?&#128561;
> does that happens to any ladies here as well?would u be able to fix it?




I would definitely keep an eye on the creases as patent is more prone to cracking than other leathers. Try to condition the creases a bit more. I had a wallet cracked before but none of my purses. The wallet cracked probably because I never applied any lotion on it.


The one I use is for patent leather is from Collonil...I believe Mulberry recommends them to their clients as well. http://amzn.to/1DIcvE9


----------



## snowbubble

You know how Chanel dust bags are black, has anyone had color transfer onto their light color patent itms from a Chanel dust bag? 

Basically, is it something I should worry about.


----------



## sushiflowercake

snowbubble said:


> You know how Chanel dust bags are black, has anyone had color transfer onto their light color patent itms from a Chanel dust bag?
> 
> Basically, is it something I should worry about.




Not yet! 
I have 4 patent bags - light pink, dark blue, red and light green patent. So far no color transfer yet. If you are worried, you can use soft paper (those that use to stuff the bag) to wrap the bag before putting them into the dustbag. It helps keep moist away and prevent color transfer


----------



## snowbubble

I wonder if there is products you can use to prevent stains on patent leather. My SA just recommends a dry soft cloth to maintain patent. 

You know how lambskin had waterproof and stain prevention spray.


----------



## iS2Chanel

Hi everyone - does anyone use this on their patent leather bags. If it's ok, would you use neutral or black on a black bag? Thanks!


----------



## J_lou

iS2Chanel said:


> Hi everyone - does anyone use this on their patent leather bags. If it's ok, would you use neutral or black on a black bag? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2943950




This is what I was advised to buy however haven't been brave enough to use it yet! I have black patent WOC x


----------



## iS2Chanel

J_lou said:


> This is what I was advised to buy however haven't been brave enough to use it yet! I have black patent WOC x




Ooooo will you use it soon? I realised I got my foundation all over mine today so it needs a bit of a wipe. Do you mind me asking if you purchased the neutral or black version of this product?


----------



## chanel_gal

I recently bought a vintage patent Chanel bag and the surface was very very sticky (this was mention  by the seller). So i bought a cleaner that's suitable to use on patent bag called Shu-Glo and it actually works! the stickiness is pretty much gone! I cleaned it with Shu- Glo and buffed it and then leave it to air for overnight so the cleaner have time to do it work. 
I usually buy cleaner that are neutral just in case the black colour from the product does not match the black colour on the bag


----------



## iS2Chanel

chanel_gal said:


> I recently bought a vintage patent Chanel bag and the surface was very very sticky (this was mention  by the seller). So i bought a cleaner that's suitable to use on patent bag called Shu-Glo and it actually works! the stickiness is pretty much gone! I cleaned it with Shu- Glo and buffed it and then leave it to air for overnight so the cleaner have time to do it work.
> I usually buy cleaner that are neutral just in case the black colour from the product does not match the black colour on the bag




Thank you! Will look it up! Congrats on your beautiful patent chanel - glad the stickiness went away!!


----------



## lovely2008

hi ladies, has anyone restore worn corners on a black patent bag?  how and what products?  tia!


----------



## avecamoursteph

Have any of you experienced slight cracking on any of your Chanel bags that is patent leather? I recently just got an extra mini flap the other day and noticed that there was slight cracking on the stitching where the bag folds over. It's not noticeable until you closely inspect it. Any help or suggestions? Should I be worry about it and return it? Or just keep the gorgeous gem? I hate to send it back...Granted, I ordered it via phone and had it shipped out to me. Thank you!!


----------



## snowbubble

Would you mind posting photos of the cracked patent leather? 

I know stressed points on patent due to bending will result in cracks. However I don't think it'll continue to crack as long as you don't apply constant stress to that part of the leather. 

You mentioned it is located at the opening, where there is constant moving from opening/closing the bag. That might cause issues.


----------



## iddels

I have 2 patent Chanel - navy and black.  So far no issues at all.. My black Just Mademoiselle is many years old and still looks brand new!


----------



## calflu

I suggest you look into this patent leather thread 


But I'd return if I were u

For patent leather..,once cracked I don't think there's anything u or Chanel can do





avecamoursteph said:


> Have any of you experienced slight cracking on any of your Chanel bags that is patent leather? I recently just got an extra mini flap the other day and noticed that there was slight cracking on the stitching where the bag folds over. It's not noticeable until you closely inspect it. Any help or suggestions? Should I be worry about it and return it? Or just keep the gorgeous gem? I hate to send it back...Granted, I ordered it via phone and had it shipped out to me. Thank you!!


----------



## snowbubble

calflu said:


> I suggest you look into this patent leather thread
> 
> 
> But I'd return if I were u
> 
> For patent leather..,once cracked I don't think there's anything u or Chanel can do




1+ 

Patent leather is un-serviceable.


----------



## avecamoursteph

snowbubble said:


> Would you mind posting photos of the cracked patent leather?
> 
> I know stressed points on patent due to bending will result in cracks. However I don't think it'll continue to crack as long as you don't apply constant stress to that part of the leather.
> 
> You mentioned it is located at the opening, where there is constant moving from opening/closing the bag. That might cause issues.




Here, I tried to get a good photo of it via iPhone 6. [emoji17]


----------



## Bagcrazeee

HELLO EVERYONE!

I need some help making a decision that I don't want to regret regarding keeping my Chanel Black Patent Leather New Mini Bag. I heard that it will become sticky in time. Is that true? 

Also, should I keep it because I will (hopefully fingers crossed!) that I will receive my Black Caviar New Mini soon. So, basically I am asking should I have two of the same bag? I do have a Medium Lambskin/Tweed Flap Bag. 

I don't like any of the other styles for me (I love them all, but not for me).

I appreciate any input. TIA!


----------



## 25wishes

Hello,

Is this the correct thread to ask for lambskin care?

I just dropped an oily food on my boy lambskin, and it now has a spot that does not disappear.

Is there anything that i can use to clear the oil stain?


----------



## J_lou

Bagcrazeee said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!
> 
> I need some help making a decision that I don't want to regret regarding keeping my Chanel Black Patent Leather New Mini Bag. I heard that it will become sticky in time. Is that true?
> 
> Also, should I keep it because I will (hopefully fingers crossed!) that I will receive my Black Caviar New Mini soon. So, basically I am asking should I have two of the same bag? I do have a Medium Lambskin/Tweed Flap Bag.
> 
> I don't like any of the other styles for me (I love them all, but not for me).
> 
> I appreciate any input. TIA!




I got a preloved black patent WOC at Christmas and I suppose it is a wee bit tacky /sticky to touch . But I'm ok with it!
I bought some colonil patent cleaner /buffer but haven't actually tried it yet x


----------



## cony

Hi dear, 

I hope it's not too late now. I got a similiar experience and it never came off. But over time with dirt and darkening of the leather, it wasn't that visible anymore.

I checked before and here's what I understand... Never use water to wash. Put some baby powder on the oil stain overnight or until the powder absorbs the oil. 
Condition it after. Hope this helps! 




25wishes said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is this the correct thread to ask for lambskin care?
> 
> I just dropped an oily food on my boy lambskin, and it now has a spot that does not disappear.
> 
> Is there anything that i can use to clear the oil stain?


----------



## yonce

I brought a vintage camera tassel bag in black patent a few months ago! It had like some sort of plastic blops kinda hard to explain but it didn't really bother me. Stumbled onto this thread tonight and tried out the vaseline and it actually came out, pretty much good as new! So happy about this and discovering this life saving forum


----------



## Tracylavender

avecamoursteph said:


> Here, I tried to get a good photo of it via iPhone 6. [emoji17]
> 
> View attachment 3022208



I have same issue of my patent mini from 15C. Those cracking found around stitches on the side of the bag and stripes. Lucky, I have not seen it on my coco shine yet. Not sure if this is because thick patent leather were used on mini. I have been seen a lot of this kind of cracking on patent leather from other  brand too. I guess the coating changes over time.


----------



## ntgirl

I'm looking for a woc and my local Chanel Boutique has quite a lot of choices but the patent leather dark navy blue caught my eyes. As I don't own any patent  leather piece before,  is it easy to be scatched. My SA only told me about how to store it properly so it maintain the shape.

TIA


----------



## bluenavy

avecamoursteph said:


> Have any of you experienced slight cracking on any of your Chanel bags that is patent leather? I recently just got an extra mini flap the other day and noticed that there was slight cracking on the stitching where the bag folds over. It's not noticeable until you closely inspect it. Any help or suggestions? Should I be worry about it and return it? Or just keep the gorgeous gem? I hate to send it back...Granted, I ordered it via phone and had it shipped out to me. Thank you!!


 
I have 3 patents and do not have any issues with cracking.


----------



## maca775

hi, i need your help please. i noticed these faint brown stains on my glazed calfskin. its only on the areas where the inner flap touches it when its closed. any ideas how to remove them? thanks


----------



## zaraha

maca775 said:


> hi, i need your help please. i noticed these faint brown stains on my glazed calfskin. its only on the areas where the inner flap touches it when its closed. any ideas how to remove them? thanks




Looks like color transfers,  if glazed similar to patent then damage is permanent.  Hope u get a professional opinion from Chanel tho.  GL!


----------



## calflu

I could be wrong but this looks patent to me, not glazed calf 


And +1 to what Zaraha said! If this is indeed patent then you can go back a few pages to find the patent leather cleaner  recommended by members but from the pic you may want professional help





maca775 said:


> hi, i need your help please. i noticed these faint brown stains on my glazed calfskin. its only on the areas where the inner flap touches it when its closed. any ideas how to remove them? thanks







zaraha said:


> Looks like color transfers,  if glazed similar to patent then damage is permanent.  Hope u get a professional opinion from Chanel tho.  GL!


----------



## snowbubble

maca775 said:


> hi, i need your help please. i noticed these faint brown stains on my glazed calfskin. its only on the areas where the inner flap touches it when its closed. any ideas how to remove them? thanks







zaraha said:


> Looks like color transfers,  if glazed similar to patent then damage is permanent.  Hope u get a professional opinion from Chanel tho.  GL!




I agree with Zaraha, try to get Chanels opinion on it. 

To me that looks like patent leather, usually there is nothing that can be done to remove stains on patent leather. Especially if the stain penetrated the surface layer lacquer. Sometimes with surface stains it can be removed (super carefully) with (VERY SMALL AMOUNT)nonacetone nail polish remover with a q-tip. But that's only if your daring, keep in mind the surface/gloss layer is VERY thin so you don't want to rub that off, again it might not come off at all if the stain already penetrated pass the plastic layer into the leather. 

I think its best to see what professionals think. 
I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## maca775

snowbubble said:


> I agree with Zaraha, try to get Chanels opinion on it.
> 
> To me that looks like patent leather, usually there is nothing that can be done to remove stains on patent leather. Especially if the stain penetrated the surface layer lacquer. Sometimes with surface stains it can be removed (super carefully) with (VERY SMALL AMOUNT)nonacetone nail polish remover with a q-tip. But that's only if your daring, keep in mind the surface/gloss layer is VERY thin so you don't want to rub that off, again it might not come off at all if the stain already penetrated pass the plastic layer into the leather.
> 
> I think its best to see what professionals think.
> I'm sorry this happened to you.




***thanks ladies..im gonna ask the store when i go there. the bag is 7-8 yrs old so it doesnt really bother me that much, its just underneath the flap when i close it and its very faint unless u put it under direct sunlight.


----------



## maca775

calflu said:


> I could be wrong but this looks patent to me, not glazed calf
> 
> 
> And +1 to what Zaraha said! If this is indeed patent then you can go back a few pages to find the patent leather cleaner  recommended by members but from the pic you may want professional help




**its glazed calfskin, its was from the 2008 paris-london collection


----------



## gail13

maca775 said:


> **its glazed calfskin, its was from the 2008 paris-london collection



I'm shocked that glazed patent would do that-I wonder how the glazed calf is finished vs the patent.  Let us know what you find out.


----------



## maca775

calflu said:


> I could be wrong but this looks patent to me, not glazed calf
> 
> 
> And +1 to what Zaraha said! If this is indeed patent then you can go back a few pages to find the patent leather cleaner  recommended by members but from the pic you may want professional help





gail13 said:


> I'm shocked that glazed patent would do that-I wonder how the glazed calf is finished vs the patent.  Let us know what you find out.



i will update here once i ask them.


----------



## Roku

maca775 said:


> hi, i need your help please. i noticed these faint brown stains on my glazed calfskin. its only on the areas where the inner flap touches it when its closed. any ideas how to remove them? thanks



Yikes. 

No, there is no fix for this.

If this was 100% purely a result of the back of the front flap, then it is a manufacturing defect, and Chanel should take it back and give you store credit.

They have a list of bags and lignes given to them by corporate already deemed defective and store managers are given discretion to do such things. 

They would never do this if this was regular color transfer due to improper storage, etc., but if in fact this was solely a result of the back of the flap rubbing against the bag, that's Chanel's defect since they can't expect you to keep some type of felt divider in between the two leathers. You should make this argument to the store manager. 

FYI - glazed calf and patent are one and the same, the only difference being the level of "mirroring" (thickness of the coating applied).


----------



## zaraha

maca775 said:


> **its glazed calfskin, its was from the 2008 paris-london collection




I have done some research on glazed leather past few weeks, glazed coating is almost similar to patent coating except maybe glazed has single later rather than patent more high gloss.  I could be wrong but it might be hard to remove color transfers but hope Chanel can help you.


----------



## MikaelaN

maca775 said:


> **its glazed calfskin, its was from the 2008 paris-london collection



I used to have this bag and I noticed orange stains under the flap within a month of using it.  I brought it to my SA at the Chanel boutique and she told me that I had one year to return it for a full refund for manufacturing defects.  I decided to hold onto it because I loved it so much and hoped that it wouldn't get any worse since the marks were pretty faint at first.  After 6 months, it gradually got worse and I returned it for a full refund as nothing could be done to remove the stains.  I believe the stains were a result of the soft leather under the flap rubbing against the glazed calf skin.  I never took a picture of the damage, but I did happen upon someone selling theirs on ebay and I saved a picture of it because I knew it was a glimpse of what mine would've looked like.  Let me try to find it.


----------



## maca775

Roku said:


> Yikes.
> 
> No, there is no fix for this.
> 
> If this was 100% purely a result of the back of the front flap, then it is a manufacturing defect, and Chanel should take it back and give you store credit.
> 
> They have a list of bags and lignes given to them by corporate already deemed defective and store managers are given discretion to do such things.
> 
> They would never do this if this was regular color transfer due to improper storage, etc., but if in fact this was solely a result of the back of the flap rubbing against the bag, that's Chanel's defect since they can't expect you to keep some type of felt divider in between the two leathers. You should make this argument to the store manager.
> 
> FYI - glazed calf and patent are one and the same, the only difference being the level of "mirroring" (thickness of the coating applied).



thank you, will take note of that


----------



## maca775

MikaelaN said:


> I used to have this bag and I noticed orange stains under the flap within a month of using it.  I brought it to my SA at the Chanel boutique and she told me that I had one year to return it for a full refund for manufacturing defects.  I decided to hold onto it because I loved it so much and hoped that it wouldn't get any worse since the marks were pretty faint at first.  After 6 months, it gradually got worse and I returned it for a full refund as nothing could be done to remove the stains.  I believe the stains were a result of the soft leather under the flap rubbing against the glazed calf skin.  I never took a picture of the damage, but I did happen upon someone selling theirs on ebay and I saved a picture of it because I knew it was a glimpse of what mine would've looked like.  Let me try to find it.




thank you  this bag is (more or less) 7yrs old and the marks are faint, doesnt really bother me that much but i will try to ask the store about this. i love this bag, im using it everyday


----------



## MikaelaN

maca775 said:


> thank you  this bag is (more or less) 7yrs old and the marks are faint, doesnt really bother me that much but i will try to ask the store about this. i love this bag, im using it everyday



You're so lucky to have had it for so long with only faint marks!  I would have loved to keep mine but it was staining so quickly.  Seriously one of Chanel's best designs in my opinion.  I hope yours doesn't get any worse!

I found the picture...now this is really bad!


----------



## calflu

Agree! I used to have a glazed calf Chanel bag and her coating was different from Chanel patent bags. Coating is much thicker on patent just like what you and Roku pointed out. 


Hopefully OP gets the help from Chanel 




zaraha said:


> I have done some research on glazed leather past few weeks, glazed coating is almost similar to patent coating except maybe glazed has single later rather than patent more high gloss.  I could be wrong but it might be hard to remove color transfers but hope Chanel can help you.


----------



## Ginsy

Can I use a glass cleaner cloth to wipe patent leather flap to remove finger print or dust?


----------



## Sandybeach814

So I've heard about color transfer on patent leather is not easy, if not impossible, to fix. Needless to say, i was upset when I saw my red classic in red patent leather got color transfer from my So black jumbo. Here's the pic 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I told my husband, and he went "oh that's easy, rub some cooking oil on it".
Well, I figured I don't have a better option anyway, so I tried it. I put some vegetable oil on a piece of paper tower and rubbed on those black spots for about 4-5 mins total. Here's the after picture. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




You can still see dark spots, but it's got much better. If anyone has suggestions how to get rid of them completely, please share!


----------



## zaraha

Sandybeach814 said:


> So I've heard about color transfer on patent leather is not easy, if not impossible, to fix. Needless to say, i was upset when I saw my red classic in red patent leather got color transfer from my So black jumbo. Here's the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172672
> 
> 
> I told my husband, and he went "oh that's easy, rub some cooking oil on it".
> Well, I figured I don't have a better option anyway, so I tried it. I put some vegetable oil on a piece of paper tower and rubbed on those black spots for about 4-5 mins total. Here's the after picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172673
> 
> 
> You can still see dark spots, but it's got much better. If anyone has suggestions how to get rid of them completely, please share!




Beautiful hot red color!!! I'm loving your bag but so sorry about color transfers,  I used to have patent pale pink jumbo and sold it due to same issue,  it's not repairable but I heard many people try different things, search thru this thread and see if u can find some remedies.  GL hun!  Sorry not much of help but I never bought any patent again!!


----------



## Sandybeach814

zaraha said:


> Beautiful hot red color!!! I'm loving your bag but so sorry about color transfers,  I used to have patent pale pink jumbo and sold it due to same issue,  it's not repairable but I heard many people try different things, search thru this thread and see if u can find some remedies.  GL hun!  Sorry not much of help but I never bought any patent again!!




Thank you Zahara. I know why people are not crazy about patent now. I have so many patent bags cuz I'm such a sucker for patent, but they are all black lol. I did get some tips here so I will try them all! Thank you again for your kind comment!


----------



## GrandestShopper

Sandybeach814 said:


> So I've heard about color transfer on patent leather is not easy, if not impossible, to fix. Needless to say, i was upset when I saw my red classic in red patent leather got color transfer from my So black jumbo. Here's the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172672
> 
> 
> I told my husband, and he went "oh that's easy, rub some cooking oil on it".
> Well, I figured I don't have a better option anyway, so I tried it. I put some vegetable oil on a piece of paper tower and rubbed on those black spots for about 4-5 mins total. Here's the after picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172673
> 
> 
> You can still see dark spots, but it's got much better. If anyone has suggestions how to get rid of them completely, please share!


Thats certainly a big improvment! hope you find a solution, i've had no luck.


----------



## Luccibag

Great job. I bet if you give it another round or two it will improve even more


----------



## Pink3611

Just wondering if I can get some advice. I made a rash buy and bought a vintage chanel black patent "Diana" flap bag. Thinking I could get it restored. I shipped it to the leather surgeon ( I live in the uk) they said they can't do anything for it and it had been painted ( not by me ). Is it too bad too wear? Should I wear it with pride? Should I get the bag stripped and made a dull black? Help please


----------



## gail13

Pink3611 said:


> Just wondering if I can get some advice. I made a rash buy and bought a vintage chanel black patent "Diana" flap bag. Thinking I could get it restored. I shipped it to the leather surgeon ( I live in the uk) they said they can't do anything for it and it had been painted ( not by me ). Is it too bad too wear? Should I wear it with pride? Should I get the bag stripped and made a dull black? Help please
> View attachment 3187487
> View attachment 3187490




It's hard to tell via a pic-is it splotchy with some areas looking dry and dull?  Were the details of the bag disclosed properly?  A seller may not know the bag we repainted etc if they are not an expert but you want to be sure the pics were accurate enough for you.  Patent is notorious for being 'unfixable'.

What is involved in stripping it?  Can it be put back to regular leather, cost etc?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Pink3611 said:


> Just wondering if I can get some advice. I made a rash buy and bought a vintage chanel black patent "Diana" flap bag. Thinking I could get it restored. I shipped it to the leather surgeon ( I live in the uk) they said they can't do anything for it and it had been painted ( not by me ). Is it too bad too wear? Should I wear it with pride? Should I get the bag stripped and made a dull black? Help please
> View attachment 3187487
> View attachment 3187490



it looks vintage? and patent doesn't age well, it can get sticky and accumulate residue. you obviously bought it pre-loved, so i'd wear it with pride and say to heck with how it looks. the good thing here is that you won't feel bad about any further damage you do to the bag. it helps in a way to have it broken in and well-used. patent can't be repaired and i wish more people bought items with that in mind! if the seller didn't mention the damage you might be eligible for a refund/credit, but i'd wear it. most of the significant damage looks to be on the back that'll be against your body anyway. imo


----------



## Pink3611

Pink3611 said:


> Just wondering if I can get some advice. I made a rash buy and bought a vintage chanel black patent "Diana" flap bag. Thinking I could get it restored. I shipped it to the leather surgeon ( I live in the uk) they said they can't do anything for it and it had been painted ( not by me ). Is it too bad too wear? Should I wear it with pride? Should I get the bag stripped and made a dull black? Help please
> View attachment 3187487
> View attachment 3187490




In the description she said it had some bubling , smudgy parts and dullness. She made out it's her bag I think where the shiny bits have come off she's put black paint on it . I knew it was in a very loved state but just wish she would have said she's painted it. I got a reply from the bag spa who said they might be able to help but it will change the whole look of the bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 above  is the pic on the site I got it from
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is a pic just before I sent it to the leather surgeons


----------



## Pink3611

Thanks @ccbaggirl89 I do love it. Just wish someone could give it some tlc


----------



## Pink3611

gail13 said:


> It's hard to tell via a pic-is it splotchy with some areas looking dry and dull?  Were the details of the bag disclosed properly?  A seller may not know the bag we repainted etc if they are not an expert but you want to be sure the pics were accurate enough for you.  Patent is notorious for being 'unfixable'.
> 
> 
> 
> What is involved in stripping it?  Can it be put back to regular leather, cost etc?




Sorry Gail13 I'm a newbie so a lot if the time it's pressing buttons and hoping for the best. I haven't got a price yet I should be able to get a quote and a full description of the work they can do once I bring my bag to them. I'll let you know.


----------



## J_lou

Pink3611 said:


> Just wondering if I can get some advice. I made a rash buy and bought a vintage chanel black patent "Diana" flap bag. Thinking I could get it restored. I shipped it to the leather surgeon ( I live in the uk) they said they can't do anything for it and it had been painted ( not by me ). Is it too bad too wear? Should I wear it with pride? Should I get the bag stripped and made a dull black? Help please
> View attachment 3187487
> View attachment 3187490




I have a black patent woc approx 7 years old I bought preloved. It's wearing ok but I'm pretty sure I have something called "lack" polish by Colonil that was recommends to me . I've never tried it yet but might be worth a shot? X
Ps I'm also in UK and got this stuff actually in a mulberry store but was recommended to me by someone who specialises in preloved Chanel x


----------



## gail13

Pink3611 said:


> Sorry Gail13 I'm a newbie so a lot if the time it's pressing buttons and hoping for the best. I haven't got a price yet I should be able to get a quote and a full description of the work they can do once I bring my bag to them. I'll let you know.



It's OK, you are doing fine with posting!  I hope you can get the bag looking better.  Take a look too on the Ebay forums-there is lots of advice about what to do when buying a bag that turns out to be different that what you thought....


----------



## Pink3611

J_lou said:


> I have a black patent woc approx 7 years old I bought preloved. It's wearing ok but I'm pretty sure I have something called "lack" polish by Colonil that was recommends to me . I've never tried it yet but might be worth a shot? X
> Ps I'm also in UK and got this stuff actually in a mulberry store but was recommended to me by someone who specialises in preloved Chanel x




Thanks so much gonna have to give that a go! X


----------



## gail13

I found this on Lollipuff:  posting it here so it is easier for all to see...


How to Care for Patent Leather Bags and Shoes
By Bebefuzz

Almost all of us will have at least one pair of patent leather shoes or bag. This glossy shiny leather is regular leather coated with lacquer. This special finish requires different care than regular non-patent leather.

Cleaning and Removing Stains
windex, petroleum jelly, cleaning alcohol, nail polish remover

There are 4 household items that can be used for patent leather care. Please do NOT use these products on other types of materials or leathers. They are strictly intended for patent leather. As with all tutorials, use caution and test a very small area first.

Cleaning - When a paper towel dampened with water doesn't work in polishing your patent leather item, try Windex sprayed onto a paper towel. Windex helps in removing stubborn dust and smudging.

Discoloration - While patent leather is more resistant against tears and cuts and stains from liquids than regular leather, it is more prone to color transfer through scratching and scuffing. So when patent leather is flawed, it is usually due to color transfer. Petroleum jelly, isopropyl alcohol and nail polish remover with acetone can help with discoloration.

You will want to try petroleum jelly on a paper towel or q-tip first. If this does not work, try the isopropyl alcohol. Based on our experience, patent leather can withstand moderate amounts of pressure using alcohol on a paper towel or q-tip. We have not experienced any shine loss with using isopropyl alcohol.

If both the petroleum jelly and isopropyl alcohol do not work, that means the stain has been absorbed into the lacquer. Try the much stronger and harsher nail polish remover with acetone. Wet the q-tip in nail polish remover. With very light pressure, move the tip in small circular motions on the discoloration spots. Then, using a dry clean q-tip end, move the tip in small circular motions around the same area. If the discoloration fades, repeat until the discoloration is gone.

Be very careful with the nail polish remover. This substance can remove shine to your patent leather if not used in a careful judicious way.

how to remove scuff stain from patent leather shoe

Here is an example of a significant scuff that was removed by using isopropyl alcohol. We went over the affected area several times with moderate pressure until the discoloration was completely gone.

While many discolorations can be removed using 1 of the 3 products, some scuffs and stains are much more stubborn. An experienced cobbler or handbag specialist can dye a light-colored patent leather darker.

Proper Storage
Patent leather can be affected by its storage. If stored improperly, this is when most of the damage occurs. Extended time where the leather is pressed up against another leather or plastic can cause color transfer. Also, extended long-term exposure to sunlight can cause irreversible color fading. So, proper storage is an essential step to the care of patent leather goods.

how to store patent leather shoes bags


----------



## Pink3611

gail13 said:


> It's OK, you are doing fine with posting!  I hope you can get the bag looking better.  Take a look too on the Ebay forums-there is lots of advice about what to do when buying a bag that turns out to be different that what you thought....




Thanks for the advice I'll have a look. I did purchase it from Vestiaire collective. I should of done my research with patent leather and I wouldn't of been in this mess now. It's a lovely bag it just some how needs a bit of colour and shine back then it'll be passable. I'm slowly getting there with this forum.


----------



## Pink3611

Thanks again gail13!x


----------



## divababe

J_lou said:


> I have a black patent woc approx 7 years old I bought preloved. It's wearing ok but I'm pretty sure I have something called "lack" polish by Colonil that was recommends to me . I've never tried it yet but might be worth a shot? X
> Ps I'm also in UK and got this stuff actually in a mulberry store but was recommended to me by someone who specialises in preloved Chanel x







Pink3611 said:


> Thanks so much gonna have to give that a go! X




I tried the polish on my patent shoes (an old pair CL), but my most favorite. It worked great! I have been using that on my Ferragmo patent leather shoes. If you have a pair of older patent leather shoes, maybe try on that. Or test it on a small area of the bag. However, I think not disclosing the bag being painted can get you a refund if you want to go that route!


----------



## crowtrobot

I am eyeing a light blue patent mini flap and wondered how easily dye from my jeans would rub off onto the bag. I mostly wear dark denim but have washed them with vinegar to hold their dye better. 
Does anyone have experience with denim transfer? Or possibly dark colored shirts transferring onto the bag? Thanks!


----------



## Pink3611

divababe said:


> I tried the polish on my patent shoes (an old pair CL), but my most favorite. It worked great! I have been using that on my Ferragmo patent leather shoes. If you have a pair of older patent leather shoes, maybe try on that. Or test it on a small area of the bag. However, I think not disclosing the bag being painted can get you a refund if you want to go that route!




My cl need a bit of love so I'll give it go. Does it make it shiny? I'm over the cooling off period so I think they will dismiss my complaint it seems that the only way I could get a refund is if it was fake. But I've had it authenticated, it's real.. It looks good in doors, in day light it really shows. Could just wear it in the dark lol. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Pink3611

Try at your own risk!! I saw this and thought it might work in patent bags.
http://youtu.be/09G6PvM5q9Y


----------



## jazminyvette

I'm planning to buy a secondhand patent Chanel flap but the bottom and top sides of the bag has a couple of scuff marks and it looks like some of the patent got peeled off. Its the size of not more than one quilted diamond of the Chanel. Its retailing for about 1,000USD for a jumbo flap SHW. Should I buy it? Maybe I can do something about it so the marks won't get bigger?


----------



## Pink3611

jazminyvette said:


> I'm planning to buy a secondhand patent Chanel flap but the bottom and top sides of the bag has a couple of scuff marks and it looks like some of the patent got peeled off. Its the size of not more than one quilted diamond of the Chanel. Its retailing for about 1,000USD for a jumbo flap SHW. Should I buy it? Maybe I can do something about it so the marks won't get bigger?




I was in the same boat as you. Beautiful bag, great price BUT there's flaws. If you can live with it get it, make sure you you really look at the flaws!! In day light it really shows. As the ladies told me patent leather can't really be fixed and can be a pain but if you really look after it ( try the collonil lash polish as two of the ladies on here said it's good) I don't see it getting worse in the mean time. Or save for now be patient (unlike me) and get a leather one (caviar is suppose to hold up well) plus their easier to get fixed. I'm a newbie to the vintage, patent world so make sure to get other advice on here from someone with the knowledge.


----------



## jazminyvette

Pink3611 said:


> I was in the same boat as you. Beautiful bag, great price BUT there's flaws. If you can live with it get it, make sure you you really look at the flaws!! In day light it really shows. As the ladies told me patent leather can't really be fixed and can be a pain but if you really look after it ( try the collonil lash polish as two of the ladies on here said it's good) I don't see it getting worse in the mean time. Or save for now be patient (unlike me) and get a leather one (caviar is suppose to hold up well) plus their easier to get fixed. I'm a newbie to the vintage, patent world so make sure to get other advice on here from someone with the knowledge.


wow, thanks for the reply. I'm really torn because it IS really a steal but then there are Tiny cracks and my friend told me I should wait because it might crack open even more. What happened to your bag? :o


----------



## Pink3611

jazminyvette said:


> wow, thanks for the reply. I'm really torn because it IS really a steal but then there are Tiny cracks and my friend told me I should wait because it might crack open even more. What happened to your bag? :o




I bought it as I thought it was a great deal, thinking I could get it repaired. I sent it to the leather surgeons and they said it had been painted and that the clear spray they could use would not stick to the bag because of this. It's such a beautiful bag so I'm still hoping to some how improve it. It looks very dull and matt in some areas. Best of luck in what you choose to do


----------



## shang

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it looks vintage? and patent doesn't age well, it can get sticky and accumulate residue. you obviously bought it pre-loved, so i'd wear it with pride and say to heck with how it looks. the good thing here is that you won't feel bad about any further damage you do to the bag. it helps in a way to have it broken in and well-used. patent can't be repaired and i wish more people bought items with that in mind! if the seller didn't mention the damage you might be eligible for a refund/credit, but i'd wear it. most of the significant damage looks to be on the back that'll be against your body anyway. imo



You have finally convinced me NOT to buy a PTT patent. I was backreading this thread and was this close to committing to the purchase. The patents I own are ySL downtown in black patent and bellevue vernis in purple patent so yeah i have a thing for sheen


----------



## Pink3611

I got a reply they said it would be £225. Anyone dealt with them? Do you think it will make the bag look cheap?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

shang said:


> You have finally convinced me NOT to buy a PTT patent. I was backreading this thread and was this close to committing to the purchase. The patents I own are ySL downtown in black patent and bellevue vernis in purple patent so yeah i have a thing for sheen



you should just google images and look around at patent bags to get a good idea of the perils of patent, or what they look like with color transfer or age  i just bought my first vernis in pomme and it (patent/vernis) definitely needs special care. but it shines so beautifully! it's just amazing how many women don't know that patent cannot be fixed once damaged.


----------



## Pink3611

J_lou said:


> I have a black patent woc approx 7 years old I bought preloved. It's wearing ok but I'm pretty sure I have something called "lack" polish by Colonil that was recommends to me . I've never tried it yet but might be worth a shot? X
> Ps I'm also in UK and got this stuff actually in a mulberry store but was recommended to me by someone who specialises in preloved Chanel x




Thank you soooooo much!!!!!!! I've been using the lack polish on my bag and it looks a billion times better. Plus it only cost me £7!!!! I can wear my bag proudly now, thanks sooo much again x


----------



## littles mom

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you should just google images and look around at patent bags to get a good idea of the perils of patent, or what they look like with color transfer or age  i just bought my first vernis in pomme and it (patent/vernis) definitely needs special care. but it shines so beautifully! it's just amazing how many women don't know that patent cannot be fixed once damaged.



I love patent bags and shoes and all mine look beautiful! I would do a white or light pink but black and darker colors are superb.
I even have Chanel patent flats from 2008 that I wear all time and they look amazing. I have never had any stickiness .
Dont be afraid of patent. Just be mindful with it . Patent Chanel is so elegant in my opinion.


----------



## sarahfl

I am new to this forum. I just bought a new Chanel boy in Paris. It is patent leather and in a dark burgundy color. I have to be honest that I didn't know much about patent leather before the purchase. I did watch a few Chanel patent leather mini bag reviews on youtube, but no one mentioned the difficulty that I might face. I got scared reading the beginning of this thread, thinking that if anything happened to my boy, I am screwed forever. But as I was reading through, I started to believe that there are things that I can do. Patent leather is chic and pretty. I think it's because its relatively short history in handbag making that lots of people do not know how to take care of it. And people simply claiming once a patent leather got a color transfer it's ruined forever is sad. I wish more people would happen to read this thread and see how these people successfully remove/minimize color transfer on their patent leather. Those before and after pics tells all. Again I just wanted to thank you all for all the info.


----------



## Pink3611

sarahfl said:


> I am new to this forum. I just bought a new Chanel boy in Paris. It is patent leather and in a dark burgundy color. I have to be honest that I didn't know much about patent leather before the purchase. I did watch a few Chanel patent leather mini bag reviews on youtube, but no one mentioned the difficulty that I might face. I got scared reading the beginning of this thread, thinking that if anything happened to my boy, I am screwed forever. But as I was reading through, I started to believe that there are things that I can do. Patent leather is chic and pretty. I think it's because its relatively short history in handbag making that lots of people do not know how to take care of it. And people simply claiming once a patent leather got a color transfer it's ruined forever is sad. I wish more people would happen to read this thread and see how these people successfully remove/minimize color transfer on their patent leather. Those before and after pics tells all. Again I just wanted to thank you all for all the info.




I was in the same boat knowing nothing about patent leather and I brought a very "loved" vintage bag. It can be a pain but if it's in perfect condition to start with the best you can do is prevent anything from ruining it. Keep it stored correctly with the straps away from the patent in a cool place. Invest in a patent protection product. Keep it clean and it shouldn't go bad. One of the ladies on here has a beautiful vintage red patent bag and it still looks perfect and stunning. X


----------



## littles mom

littles mom said:


> I love patent bags and shoes and all mine look beautiful! I would not do a white or light pink color but black and darker colors are superb.
> I even have Chanel patent flats from 2008 that I wear all time and they look amazing. I have never had any stickiness .
> Dont be afraid of patent. Just be mindful with it . Patent Chanel is so elegant in my opinion.



Good luck!!


----------



## sarahfl

Thanks for sharing. I wrap the bag with the paper that it came with, and wrap the leather part of the strap with paper too. Then i make sure the chain doesnt touch any part of the leather. i have had the bag since September, and it still looks brand new. i have read as much info as possible here about taking care of patent leather, just in case one day when i run into any of those patent leather issues. i love my patent boy. My husband said that when i take it out he noticed  that even guys would stare at it. &#128518;


----------



## helenhandbag

Hey ladies, I just walked a bit on my new patent ballerinas and got surprised by a spot of rain. Whereas I didn't walk through any puddles, I found an ugly wet patch on the patent leather! Will it dry up OK or is there some energency cleaning I can do? In any event, it's poor quality again...aaargh.


----------



## Andy1612

I just bought this beauty, does anyone know how to care for crackled patent?


----------



## purplepoodles

helenhandbag said:


> Hey ladies, I just walked a bit on my new patent ballerinas and got surprised by a spot of rain. Whereas I didn't walk through any puddles, I found an ugly wet patch on the patent leather! Will it dry up OK or is there some energency cleaning I can do? In any event, it's poor quality again...aaargh.




So sad! Think with patent it should dry at room temperate before any treatment. Stuff the shoes so they keep their shape. 

Can you call your local channel and ask their advice?  DH has done absolute wonders on some of my patent pieces but it's a case by case thing.


----------



## helenhandbag

purplepoodles said:


> So sad! Think with patent it should dry at room temperate before any treatment. Stuff the shoes so they keep their shape.
> 
> Can you call your local channel and ask their advice?  DH has done absolute wonders on some of my patent pieces but it's a case by case thing.




Thank you! Well in the end I let them dry at room temperature, the stains just spread out [emoji30] so I took them to Chanel and now they're in Paris for quality control. Super weird as the 'normal' leather part had no stain whatsoever which points at a problem of the tip of the shoe.


----------



## shoppyjoyce

Andy1612 said:


> I just bought this beauty, does anyone know how to care for crackled patent?




I have the same problem here, anyone knows how to care crackled patent ??


----------



## Ljlj

I have used Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care Leather Condioner from Nordstrom on my black 226 crackled patent. The instructions said on patent, wipe dry while still damp. Worked well so far. Hope that helps! [emoji3]


----------



## michies

Does this consider as dark or light patent leather?


----------



## sarahfl

michies said:


> Does this consider as dark or light patent leather?



Yours looks lighter than mine. I think mine can be considered a dark color.


----------



## michies

sarahfl said:


> Yours looks lighter than mine. I think mine can be considered a dark color.




Your boy bag color is awesome! Thats bronze? 

How old is your bag? Any specific care routine?


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Patent leather must really take care when storing and wearing because it cannot be fixed once it's damaged. Unlike leather such as lamb and caviar which can be fixed.


----------



## sarahfl

michies said:


> Your boy bag color is awesome! Thats bronze?
> 
> How old is your bag? Any specific care routine?



Thx. I bought it in Paris at the 31 rue cambon in Sept last year. Im not sure about the color. They removed the tag during packaging and i forgot to take a pic. It tends to look a bit different under different lighting. That pic was taken under natural day light, and i will say its the true color. Under darker lighting, it looks even darker. 

I havent needed to use anything on this bag yet. I do have the Cadillac boot and shoe care that i use on my other handbags tho. I live in a very dry area, so i dont have the leather getting sticky issue. I also dont wear brand new jeans with it to avoid color transfer. I store it upright, wrap the tissue paper around the bag and wrap another paper around the leather part of  shoulder strap. The key is not letting the chain touch the leather directly. I use it mostly weekends and it still looks brand new expect one issue. Pls see the pic. The sealing on the edges of the shoulder strap leather part starts to peel. Note its the sealing on the edges, not the actual patent. I havent decided what to do with it yet. 
If you read through this thread there are people who have had color transfer and were able to remove majority of it if not all. I think the its important that you clean it right away when color transfer happens before it penetrates deeper. To me, im worried more about the cracking and peeling than anything else. Fingers crossed that never happens.


----------



## michies

The bag on display has the sealing on the edges coming off too. I asked the SA, she said that this is ok and its normal for those that is on the patent leather excess wrap around, not on the sealing part. I gently peeled some off cause it is really ugly then is hanging there.


----------



## sarahfl

michies said:


> The bag on display has the sealing on the edges coming off too. I asked the SA, she said that this is ok and its normal for those that is on the patent leather excess wrap around, not on the sealing part. I gently peeled some off cause it is really ugly then is hanging there.


OMG, really?! Im glad that i asked here. Thank you soooo vety much for the info. I was really worried about sending it in to repair and it'd come back with a scratch or sth as some other people had experienced. 
I think patent leather is definately more durable than lambskin. i used it everyday in Paris for 6 days straight and got caught in the rain a few times. It got wet although i did carry an umbrella. I just wipe it clean with a white towel when i got back to the hotel. My Blenciaga city got some serious scratch marks when i use it wearing a trench coat with zippers on the sides. So i am very careful with all my bags now if there is any embellishments on my clothes. I have a cavier m/l classic, but i havent used it once since i got this boy as it does hold a lot more than the classic. Absolutely in love with this boy. Patent leather is very eye catching. My husband said he noticed even guys stairing at my bags.&#128518;
Thx again and enjoy your bag!


----------



## rumdrop

Hi,
So, I'm wanting to purchase a Chanel continental flap wallet that's patent leather and in red on some auction site.
While this wallet does look practically new, I noticed that there are 2 tiny tiny black spots on the front and 1 another tiny black spot in the back of the wallet. The spots are visible when only zoomed in, but still visible. 
When I inquired about the spots, the seller went to Chanel and was told that these black spots (they are like almost like pen spots, but really literally just a spot) are natural grains of the patent leather and are there from the beginning.
Is this true? 
If so, do these 'natural grains in the leather' marks increase in time, or is this something that is just  there truly from the beginning and I wont get more of these marks anymore? 
I own several patent leather items (bags, pouches, not necessarily in Chanel) but they are all in black, so I guess even if it was true, I wouldnt have been able to see the spots at all. 

I know first hand that the stains or marks on patent leather is impossible to remove, so I wanted to know what I'm up against before making any moves!!

Thanks!


----------



## rumdrop

These are the tiny black spots I'm talking about! 
Any comments would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Purrsey

I think the pics can't tell much difference but thought I'll share on the cleanser I'm using for my patent. Before and after. It's gives the bag a good clean and a uniform shine (at least that's what I see in real life  ).


----------



## michies

rumdrop said:


> These are the tiny black spots I'm talking about!
> Any comments would be appreciated. Thank you!


dots? i dont notice any spots on my hot pink boy. Maybe you should go to the store yourself and ask the SA, just incase seller trying to scam you or something...


Purrsey said:


> I think the pics can't tell much difference but thought I'll share on the cleanser I'm using for my patent. Before and after. It's gives the bag a good clean and a uniform shine (at least that's what I see in real life [emoji14] ).
> 
> View attachment 3345970
> 
> View attachment 3345971


What brand? looks really shiny, but do you apply is on the straps?


----------



## Purrsey

michies said:


> dots? i dont notice any spots on my hot pink boy. Maybe you should go to the store yourself and ask the SA, just incase seller trying to scam you or something...
> 
> What brand? looks really shiny, but do you apply is on the straps?




The bottle is shown in first pic. 
No I don't apply on the strap so far but I guess I could.


----------



## Daszuckerhaus

Hello, 

I have a beautiful pair of patent leather ballerinas but I can't seem to break them in. I've worn them about 3 times so far and they are incredibly stiff and give me blisters and bleeding (!!) even with tights! 

I might have gotten them a half size too small, they fit perfectly when its chilly but when my feet swell a bit they are very tight.

I never wear them barefoot but I'd like to be able to last at least an evening in them, they are beautiful but if I walk in them its impossible. 

How can I break them in gently to avoid excessive wear to the look of the patent leather itself? 

Thanks so much for anyhelp!


----------



## Annnie

I just got a preloved patent Mini which had quite a few marks on it. I used a hand sanitizing gel by The Body Shop and rubbed the marks with a q tip. It totally removed some black scuffs, see attached pics (they're in the wrong order obviously )


----------



## Annnie

Sorry for a double post, but here's a before/after pic of the worst mark on my bag. I rubbed it really hard with q tips dipped in hand sanitizer and I think it's a little better now.


----------



## Violet Camellia

How d


sued2006 said:


> thanks for the advice.  i found an internet site that does amazing work on purses.  it's called margarets in so cal.  i am going to send my bag there and see if they can do anything.  i read that chanel often sends them stuff to fix.


How did it go with Margaret's? Can you post a before after? I'm trying to get a stain out from my Gucci patent leather and looking to try them.


----------



## angelphilipus

Annnie said:


> View attachment 3496495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for a double post, but here's a before/after pic of the worst mark on my bag. I rubbed it really hard with q tips dipped in hand sanitizer and I think it's a little better now.


Wow your bag looks a lot better after! I'm looking for a way to remove some dot spots on my vintage Chanel in color orange. It's quite visible and annoying although not very. I'll try your method and will post it here once it's done!


----------



## angeliho

I have a patent leather Chanel GST and I wonder what is the best way to clean this bag? The bag has been sitting in the dust bag for quite a long time. Just water or should I use any soap?


----------



## zaraha

angeliho said:


> View attachment 3795731
> View attachment 3795732
> View attachment 3795733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a patent leather Chanel GST and I wonder what is the best way to clean this bag? The bag has been sitting in the dust bag for quite a long time. Just water or should I use any soap?



You can wipe it down with a soft clean white cloth.  But Is that color transfers? If so then damage is irreparable.  That's the down side about patent leather.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

sued2006 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got a cute ivory patent clutch off of Ebay and while the seller said there were some minor marks on the bag, its actually quite substantial.  The marks look like black ink.  Does anyone know how I can remove the marks safely?  I am so bummed...



I used some Goof Off very sparingly. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Arlene619

Hello everyone, I purchased my first patent Chanel bag. Dumb question, would it be ok if I got caught in the rain with my bag? I have an LV patent bag and it was fine in the rain . Tia.


----------



## princessinpink

Just noticed a pen mark on my mini will it come out? What can I use?


----------



## lallybelle

Sorry to say, patent can not be fixed.


----------



## princessinpink

Nooooooo


----------



## Jaxholt15

I have heard that soaking a cotton ball in rubbing alcohol can work.  It takes the ink out slowly so you may have to do this more than once.  I can’t guarantee this but have heard it works.  Good luck.


----------



## DaBish

Oh no  I'm sorry this happened .


----------



## princessinpink

Jaxholt15 said:


> I have heard that soaking a cotton ball in rubbing alcohol can work.  It takes the ink out slowly so you may have to do this more than once.  I can’t guarantee this but have heard it works.  Good luck.


Thank you ❤️


----------



## Tarasoffmr

I'm trying to clean this vintage piece up so I can sell it. I'm not a fan of the chain strap. I've tried mild soap etc., doesn't work. Lots of yellowing. How can I get it cleaned up?


----------



## jmiya

Does anyone have any advice or tips on repellents or protectors they have used on patent leather?


----------



## Vily

Only used once, and the bag got colour transfer. Is anyone have same problem. How to fixed?


----------



## pinkrose398

You can't fix colour transfer on patent bags, sadly. Leather Surgeons did an FAQ about this as well: http://www.leathersurgeons.com/faq


----------



## Tuned83

No fix for patent unfortunately. What was the transfer from out of interest? 
Sorry this happened.


----------



## Sylly

I am so sorry, I am gutted just looking, I can’t imagine what an awful shock it was to you when you saw it. My heart hurts for you! 

As already stated, patent color transfer is not fixable. These bags are so appealing, but so risky. And at these price tags, there should be some major warnings for consumers.


----------



## Vily

pinkrose398 said:


> You can't fix colour transfer on patent bags, sadly. Leather Surgeons did an FAQ about this as well: http://www.leathersurgeons.com/faq


Thanks


----------



## Vily

Tuned83 said:


> No fix for patent unfortunately. What was the transfer from out of interest?
> Sorry this happened.


Probably from jeans


----------



## Vily

Sylly said:


> I am so sorry, I am gutted just looking, I can’t imagine what an awful shock it was to you when you saw it. My heart hurts for you!
> 
> As already stated, patent color transfer is not fixable. These bags are so appealing, but so risky. And at these price tags, there should be some major warnings for consumers.


Yes, so sad now


----------



## Vily

The bag have been store in Chanel velvet dust bag
Is it possible that colour transfer from the dust bag?


----------



## Roz2019

Vily said:


> The bag have been store in Chanel velvet dust bag
> Is it possible that colour transfer from the dust bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758932


Any colour transfer on the front? If just on the back then probably not from the dust bag. You got the bag new from boutique, can you not take it back to see if they can remove them or maybe any suggestions at all? Were you warned of the possible color transfer by SA before getting it? I would have been devastated seeing my bag like that too.


----------



## Vily

Only the back, maybe because the bag was lying in the dust bag & in box!
Yes, bought brand new from boutique and only used once




Roz2019 said:


> Any colour transfer on the front? If just on the back then probably not from the dust bag. You got the bag new from boutique, can you not take it back to see if they can remove them or maybe any suggestions at all? Were you warned of the possible color transfer by SA before getting it? I would have been devastated seeing my bag like that too.


----------



## Roz2019

Vily said:


> Only the back, maybe because the bag was lying in the dust bag & in box!
> Yes, bought brand new from boutique and only used once



Try taking it back to boutique to see if there’s anything they can do. Good luck.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

That's patent, it's not going to come back from that. It probably got too warm in the dustbag and box for it. Patent needs to be out. Sorry it happened  Maybe you can redye it black or have someone paint the back or something to salvage it.


----------



## no5

See if can be redyed black. It would then be carefree and you’d get some use out it. I’m so sorry for you this happened. Good luck with some kind of salvage.


----------



## bkee

I am looking at a preloved black patent extra mini, will it be hard to upkeep? And also can it last as long as caviar and lambskin? My hubby told me he had a pair of patent leather loafers that cracked. I am not sure if I should buy the extra mini or wait for a caviar one.


----------



## ashin121

bkee said:


> I am looking at a preloved black patent extra mini, will it be hard to upkeep? And also can it last as long as caviar and lambskin? My hubby told me he had a pair of patent leather loafers that cracked. I am not sure if I should buy the extra mini or wait for a caviar one.


Black is the safest for patent.  Patent is hard to maintain only because it can become discolored overtime and once it stains, you can't take it out. So you won't have this issue with the black. If it cracks or rips, it can't be fixed either. I haven't seen any threads or post of people who had this issue. Your husband patent loafer was probably more well loved and used than you'll use your extra mini. 
I don't think they will come out with the extra minis again. They stopped making that size. Also they stopped making caviar in minis in 2017. If you're going to get patent...get Black.


----------



## bkee

ashin121 said:


> Black is the safest for patent.  Patent is hard to maintain only because it can become discolored overtime and once it stains, you can't take it out. So you won't have this issue with the black. If it cracks or rips, it can't be fixed either. I haven't seen any threads or post of people who had this issue. Your husband patent loafer was probably more well loved and used than you'll use your extra mini.
> I don't think they will come out with the extra minis again. They stopped making that size. Also they stopped making caviar in minis in 2017. If you're going to get patent...get Black.


Thank you for your reply. I am looking in the preloved market, the caviar extra mini is priced as the same as a brand new small classic flap, I just can’t justify paying that much for it, it’s insane. The patent leather extra mini is priced the same as a woc which I can handle.

My hubby also mentioned the patent being sticky over time, maybe because we live in an extra humid climate, so I am not so sure.


----------



## ashin121

bkee said:


> Thank you for your reply. I am looking in the preloved market, the caviar extra mini is priced as the same as a brand new small classic flap, I just can’t justify paying that much for it, it’s insane. The patent leather extra mini is priced the same as a woc which I can handle.
> 
> My hubby also mentioned the patent being sticky over time, maybe because we live in an extra humid climate, so I am not so sure.


Yes... if you live in a humid climate, I wouldn't buy it. I've read posts where it got super sticky.


----------



## bkee

ashin121 said:


> Yes... if you live in a humid climate, I wouldn't buy it. I've read posts where it got super sticky.


I thought so too! Thank you


----------



## september1985

Patent leather is difficult to maintain, as it is impossible to clean. and yet, I ended up with two light colored patent Chanel bags . But only because Chanel does gorgeous patent leather! Over the years I’ve learned to keep them away from any sunlight when stored. Also, store them inside their dust bag and use a soft cloth to wipe them after each use. Keep patent from rubbing or touching paper as the letters can transfer.

Unfortunately, patent leather does discolor/darken/patina over time -I’ve realized this with a pair of white patent leather Manolo Blahnik pumps I have. So darker colors are a better option.

But those spots and imperfections give the bag so much character, so just enjoy!


----------



## Sylly

I just came across this thread from last year, and wonder how Villy did with contacting Chanel Customer Service about this.

 One thing I do now is that I buy white or ivory silk pillow cases to use with my light colored bags, not the standard black cotton that comes with non-classics.

This post demonstrates just how risky color transfer can be.


----------



## ChanelExpertNL

Vintage Chanel patent leather bags can get a bit sticky. When that happens you see fingerprints more easily, but even worse: you get stains where the lambskin leather of the 'lining' of the flap touches the patent leather when the bag is closed.
Does anyone know if there's a way to solve this problem?


----------



## maektong

Chanel Patent Leather Bag can gather moisture easily. What i do with my patent leather bag is I do not put in the plastic bag. I put in my wardrobe next to moisture absorber. It works!


----------



## _Moravia_

maektong said:


> Chanel Patent Leather Bag can gather moisture easily. What i do with my patent leather bag is I do not put in the plastic bag. I put in my wardrobe next to moisture absorber. It works!
> 
> View attachment 5314168
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314169
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314170
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314171
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314172
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314173



Can you please explain what a moisture absorber is? Thank you.


----------

